

How to Defend Against DDoS Attacks - mindhack

http://www.securityweek.com/content/how-defend-against-ddos-attacks
======
RiderOfGiraffes
You need to put the URL in the URL field, not in the text field. However, here
it is, clickable:

[http://www.securityweek.com/content/how-defend-against-
ddos-...](http://www.securityweek.com/content/how-defend-against-ddos-attacks)

You seem to be new here, so I also suggest you also read these:

\+ <http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

\+ <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>
<http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

